# Our planted tank using ADA soil



## biotopeshop (Nov 14, 2008)

This is our tank for your comments. 



Fish: Green neon tetras, Yamato shrimps
Plants: glossostima elatinoides, anubias nanas, ludwigia arcuata, christmas moss, bolbitis heudelotii
Lights: ADA MH 150w x 1, 8 hours daily
Co2: did not check, using a drop checker that indicates green
Tank: 3ft x 1.5ft x 1.5ft
Substrate: ADA Penac W, Penac P, Clear Super, Tourmaline BC, Bacter 100, ADA PowerSand Special M, ADA Amazonia II soil, ADA Amazonia II soil (Powder)
Filter /Filter Media: Eheim ProII 2028, ADA Bio-Rio, ADA Bamboo Charcoal
Liquid Fertilizer: ADA Brighty K, ADA Green Brighty Special Lights, ADA Step 1 and Step 2


Cheers

Thio


----------



## sirfishmaster (Nov 10, 2008)

i like the loook, good job....how old is it?


Doug


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

as a planted tank guy here... that looks GREAT... Thanks for sharing the picture and break down list.


----------



## biotopeshop (Nov 14, 2008)

sirfishmaster said:


> i like the loook, good job....how old is it?
> 
> 
> Doug


Thanks Doug,

It is 1 year old.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice tank setup.

I am new here...what is ADA? Last time I checked it stood for American Dental Association...lol. How does that soil compare to others like laterite and flourite?

Guessing by your watts, that's a 55g tank (3w per gallon)?


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Gorgeous tank! Well done, looks very natural.


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

I love planted tanks and this is certainly one of the better ones I have seen. 
Congratulations on this lovely tank and kudos for all the hard work. 

You deserve a good pat on the back. 

Thanks for sharing the photo.


----------



## biotopeshop (Nov 14, 2008)

Dmaaaaax said:


> Nice tank setup.
> 
> I am new here...what is ADA? Last time I checked it stood for American Dental Association...lol. How does that soil compare to others like laterite and flourite?
> 
> Guessing by your watts, that's a 55g tank (3w per gallon)?


Yeah, it round about 3w per gallon, but we did not follow the guide strictly, we gauge by observing plant growth.

Aqua Design Amano (ADA) is the brand of aquarium substrate and fertilizers that we use. Do visit us at ADA Singapore Site to understand the concept. There are planted and scaping tips available for download.

We will post more tanks soon.

Cheers

Thio


----------



## biotopeshop (Nov 14, 2008)

Chickadee said:


> I love planted tanks and this is certainly one of the better ones I have seen.
> Congratulations on this lovely tank and kudos for all the hard work.
> 
> You deserve a good pat on the back.
> ...



Thanks so much for the encouragement.


----------



## biotopeshop (Nov 14, 2008)

MediaHound said:


> Gorgeous tank! Well done, looks very natural.


thanks Jarred.


----------



## roc-aquarium (Aug 26, 2008)

biotopeshop said:


> Aqua Design Amano (ADA) is the brand of aquarium substrate and fertilizers that we use. Do visit us at ADA Singapore Site to understand the concept. There are planted and scaping tips available for download.


Takashi Amano is brilliant. His planted tanks and photos are truly amazing. For those of you that don't know of him, here is a link to some of his tanks:
Aquarium Art By Takashi Amano


----------

